# ENFP vs ESFP: the difference?



## vince9950

I'm having some trouble telling the difference between ENFPs and ESFPs. Does anyone have some helpful comparisons?


----------



## Sparky

This has to do with getting to know S vs N, which can be hard. I find that Sensor types have a slightly higher pitch in their voice compared to Intuitive, which seem more mellow or introverted (and thus seemingly more reserved about using their senses). Other than that, you can try finding a comparison between an INTJ vs ISTJ, or ENTP vs ESTP, or another N vs S pair. Hope that helps.


----------



## hustina

From the differences I notice between my ESFP friend and I (ENFP), when ESFPs tell a story, it's more factual and will tell it like it is, ENFPs tend to have more imagination and kind of exaggerate.

Or is that just us? xD


----------



## Arioche

Higher pitch in voice....well, that's interesting.

Anyways, the difference are Se-Fi-Te-Ni for ESFP and Ne-Fi-Te-Si for ENFP. Aside from the big difference in the dominant Ne and Se, I would think for an Ni dominant like yourself (INTJ), it would bde easy to distinguish ESFP as their inferior function is Ni (as in, harder to communicate via Ni)? 

Stereotypically speaking, ENFP's Ne dominance makes us much more likely to be abstract/head in the clouds, making random connections everywhere while ESFPs are more dependent on senses and taking things in as it is.


----------



## Tridentus

we can be quite similar. i find it really easy and familiar to mirror an ESFP, but ESFPs are more stable and straight forward, and ENFPs have more scope for questioning everything as we go along.

also when we do something, we'll do it for the meaning behind it, whereas ESFPs will do things because they have the urge to. an ENFP would question that urge and see it as a small part of the big picture.

kinda a basic view.


----------



## vince9950

Arioche said:


> Anyways, the difference are Se-Fi-Te-Ni for ESFP and Ne-Fi-Te-Si for ENFP. Aside from the big difference in the dominant Ne and Se, I would think for an Ni dominant like yourself (INTJ), it would bde easy to distinguish ESFP as their inferior function is Ni (as in, harder to communicate via Ni)?
> 
> Stereotypically speaking, ENFP's Ne dominance makes us much more likely to be abstract/head in the clouds, making random connections everywhere while ESFPs are more dependent on senses and taking things in as it is.


Well, seeing as I've never known much about the cognitive functions, I just now looked them up and learned a lot. (I read the description of Si, which is all about past experiences, and thought about how I hate dwelling on the past. Whenever I do get in the habit of thinking about times gone long ago, I get disconcerted and a bit annoyed. Then I saw that Si is an INTJ's least developed function. Also, I can totally relate to Te.)

Thanks for all of your posts, they ought to help me distinguish between the two types better. Do any of you think that one of the types is generally happier and more hyper than the other?


----------



## Tridentus

why do you ask? are you trying to type someone?
i think ENFPs are more up and down than ESFPs. we have totally different personalities sometimes depending on our mood and who we're around. a lot of ENFPs are diagnosed with ADD, so i guess we're more hyper and happy- we laugh at EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## thisisme

if you listen closely to the way enfps talk we are constantly describing things with metaphors...we also interpret things people say...i believe we do try to actually hear what they say...but it's difficult because you hear the meaning behind it at the same time....so if someone reacts or responds to something you didn't say...or describes how she feels using metaphors then she's likely enfp.


----------



## Biliana

I don't know, but I'm an ENFP, and I just met an ESFP, and OMG they are so much fun!!!!! Haha we've hung out three times, and I've already gotten him to take the personality test ;o) They are adventurous, fun, and talkative. His stories always leave me geeking out in laughter... and then that feeling ENFPs get when they want to bounce around like their feet have wings? Yea, that comes along too. We have a lot in common so I'll post back when I see some Sness :wink:


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow

Once you recognize what Ne looks like it becomes easier. People with strong Ne will seem to be full of alot of ideas and often seem like random ideas. I don't think an ESFP would act like this.


----------



## azrinsani

ENFPs and ESFPs both live in the present.They do not live in their out little worlds like ESFJs or ENFJs. Too such an extent, it is very hard to distinguish between the two.

But on a quick glance, I would say that
*ESFPs tend to be more Fun
ENFPs tend to be more Funny*

Just my observation


----------



## BerkshireHunt

when an ESFP tells you a story, you often up laughing, when an ENFP tells you a story, they often end up laughing

an ESFP is often at the gym after work, an ENFP is often asleep after work

an ESFP will ask if you want to meet them in 15 minutes to play basketball, an ENFP will talk your ear off for 15 minutes telling you about all the times they played basketball

also, ESFP women often have perfectly round asses, the kind that make an ENTP like me unable to concentrate on what their ENFP friend is saying to me


----------



## Savitri

Arioche said:


> Higher pitch in voice....well, that's interesting.
> 
> Anyways, the difference are Se-Fi-Te-Ni for ESFP and Ne-Fi-Te-Si for ENFP. Aside from the big difference in the dominant Ne and Se, I would think for an Ni dominant like yourself (INTJ), it would bde easy to distinguish ESFP as their inferior function is Ni (as in, harder to communicate via Ni)?
> 
> *Stereotypically speaking, ENFP's Ne dominance makes us much more likely to be abstract/head in the clouds, making random connections everywhere while ESFPs are more dependent on senses and taking things in as it is.*


This is the major difference between myself (an ENFP) and my best friend/ex boyfriend (an ESFP).


----------



## paperclip

Tridentus said:


> why do you ask? are you trying to type someone?
> i think ENFPs are more up and down than ESFPs. we have totally different personalities sometimes depending on our mood and who we're around. a lot of ENFPs are diagnosed with ADD, so i guess we're more hyper and happy- we laugh at EVERYTHING!!!





thisisme said:


> if you listen closely to the way enfps talk we are constantly describing things with metaphors...we also interpret things people say...i believe we do try to actually hear what they say...but it's difficult because you hear the meaning behind it at the same time....so if someone reacts or responds to something you didn't say...or describes how she feels using metaphors then she's likely enfp.


These both sound very accurate. ESFPs are fun but they think I am weird as my ideas are very abstract/nebulous while their are much more practical-in the moment.


----------



## MilkyWay132

Since ENFPs are possibilities people, they come up with many possibilities about what could be going on in situations due to their Ne, while ESFPs just jump to one conclusion. And I also think that ESFPs are more action oriented, because of their Se. Also you can tell by seeing how they write. A ENFP would write a story with plenty of metaphors and similies, while a ESFP would use less, but be able to paint a vivid picture of the story and characters in your head. ENFPs and ESFPs also think about objects differently. It wouldn't be uncommon for a ENFP to look at a blooming flower, and immedietely be reminded of something random, or to think about how it symbolizes the beginning of something new. A ESFP, on the other hand, would observe the flower, and savor its beauty. They'd ponder about how beautiful its violent petals are, and perhaps notice holes in the leaves from when a bug chewed on it. The physical world isn't something special for the ENFP; but it is for the ESFP. ESFPs notice most of the wonderful, good, terrible, and hideious physical details of the world, while ENFPs, at times, just don't pay attention to it.


----------



## Morpheus83

One big thing I've noticed: *undeveloped* inferior Ni (for ESFPs) tends to irritate me. If somebody claiming to be ENFP decides it's worth his/her time to argue over petty details because he/she 'sees' the 'truth' -- like insisting you were really raised in the desert when you were raised in a middle-class suburb -- based on something pulled out of his/her ass, then the person probably isn't an ENFP.


----------



## TheYellow

ESxPs are considered the most extraverted extravert
ENxPs are consideres the most introverted extravert
If you have ever wondered if you might be an introvert because sometimes you get in these day dreaming spells, it might point towards ENFP

If you are always on the go, looking for immediate action with friends, you might be an ESFP

Of course there are always exceptions


----------



## Eric B

ESFP - ENFP


----------



## INTP user

Enfp- not very practical and clumsy. Softer voice. Dreamy.

Esfp. Want to make jokes. Direct.


----------



## Rafiki

BerkshireHunt said:


> when an ESFP tells you a story, you often up laughing, when an ENFP tells you a story, they often end up laughing
> 
> an ESFP is often at the gym after work, an ENFP is often asleep after work
> 
> an ESFP will ask if you want to meet them in 15 minutes to play basketball, an ENFP will talk your ear off for 15 minutes telling you about all the times they played basketball
> 
> also, ESFP women often have perfectly round asses, the kind that make an ENTP like me unable to concentrate on what their ENFP friend is saying to me



you're a great example of a great entp, i bet


----------



## Rafiki

Summing up other posts the ESFP really is more of a doer. The ENFP enjoys the thoughts that are born from a back-and-forth or conversation. 

The main difference here I'd have to say also applies to most N vs S switches (for me, most easily seen between NPs and other types) and is that Sensors don't leave reality. It's pretty easy to note this if it's understood. When I talk, I'm making up things, references things and applying them or adding to them. I don't see any interest in doing this in SPs. I don't want to be mean or sound condescending so I support @azrinsani's view of Fun vs Funny. 

I picture ESFPs being loud talkers, but with me, it's like they just _react_ to what I say without having a new thought.


----------



## Satan Claus

It's in the functions!

ENFP functions: Ne, Fi, Te, Si

ESFP functions: Se, fi, Te, ni

ENFP's are the least extroverted on introverts (also ENTP's) while ESFP's are the most extroverted so sometimes an ENFP can be quieter and look like introverts. However they both have the same interaction style. Both want involvement with people and have the "get things going" attitude. 


A good example of an ENFP is Rapunzel from Tangled and a good example of ESFP is Marilyn Monroe. See how different they both are? But they have the same interaction style! And this is where they look the same.


----------



## juliette_xo

ENTP love theory and idea. Get them talking about something philosophical and they can talk forever. They love to think and analyse everything. They will also think about everything from a logical perspective, however can still be emotional people. ESFP's will be less interested in theoretical ideas, and more interested in the here and now. If you being up a theory with them, they'll seem less interested, they would probably be more interested in talking about people, movies or something happening right now. (Not like that's bad). They also see the world more emotionally.

But the real difference is the sensor/intuitive difference.


----------



## pianodog

Well I must be an exception, I love discussing theories but in a sort of curiousness sense.


----------



## LibertyPrime

Stimulation for me is mental as in thinking about stuff, sharing that, getting feedback, developing the theory then sharing enthusiastically then getting feedback...you get the picture, this is how I think and sharing serves as a sort of filter for less useful ideas. I run stuff by other people because I require that feedback. I also like puzzles and problems especially human puzzles and problems to fix & solve 8D....I'm also lazy and physically not very active and over think everything (too many options at the same time)...I hate conflict and always regret pushing my agenda, have a hyperactive brain that can't stop thinking....and its the kind of random out of control wasteful thinking to boot. When I talk about something that I enjoy its like I'm a Gatling-gun and my mouth shoots out ideas and interconnections (from which only some are good). I miss details and have HORRID memory, can seem scattered and some say I make no obvious sense at times.

Personally I feel and seem like I'm introverted...which changes if I find something interesting to talk about.....and then most ppl just stare and struggle to follow my train of thought. 

As far as I know I don't get as much out of sensory stimulation which is why I tend to get bored at parties :S or when I'm stuck in a boring situation with no way to escape.


----------



## KraChZiMan

They have many similarities indeed. For example they are both very affectionate and love to party! :tongue:

But there are some differences.

Every single ENFP I've met in my life always have some very painful tragedy in their lives, that eats away their soul, but they trust very few people to actually admit it. This painful tragedy becomes their core, around which they create psychological barrier of carefree happiness, silly jokes and trolling of people. The difference of ENFP's and INFP's is that the ENFP's are scared to death and really afraid of being in touch with that pain and tragedy, they really don't know how to deal with it. Almost like the Chester Bennington (ENFP) from Linkin Park, the ENFP's want to get rid of the pain in their lives as violently as possible, by screaming, kicking random objects, crying, yelling in the forest or singing in borderline-emo bands (no offence). 

It also slightly applies on ESFP's, but it's never really apparent in them. You can hardly see any serious central tragedy in ESFP's lives, because they solve most of the problems head-on, directly confronting the people who cause problems. Also, ESFP's don't have the barrier of carefree happiness, because their happiness is much more related to indulging in some sort of pleasure that live can offer. That makes ESFP's outwardly much more serious people. Maybe the few minuses about them is that ESFP can sometimes appear superficial and shallow and spend way too much time talking about irrelevant or annoying topics (_What school are you going to? Oh that's cool, I go to x school, and x class, and we study so many subjects at once like this and that etc..._) while ENFP's are much more drawn into the same topics that INFP's like me also love to discuss.


----------



## pianodog

Yeah, I don't talk about emotional things to anyone except my brother. I think talking about feelings is just too weird, and I get upset and self conscious when I do so I stay off that stuff. I more less talk about random scientific topics like time travel, teleportation, color vision ect... The thing is though, I'm concerned with the here and now but in a very abstract way I guess. Kind of like I take in senses and appreciate many things but I always can easily imagine ways to improve ANYTHING. When I think about the future, I think about inventions and the way life could change, but I do it in a sort of "putting myself in the future" so I guess it's different than how a J would do it. Like I'm mostly interested in new scientific discoveries and inventions NOW, I'm not interested so much in them being in the distant future, that sucks, for us anyway. 

I also talk about food I made, my barber shop trips, restaurants I've been to. Mostly things to give people my same sensory experiences but it's not the same to others.


----------



## Vermillion

When ENFPs talk about things it's more like one thing leads to another and that leads to another and another and... ultimately, everything separate that comes out of that discussion is treated as equally interesting and explored to equal depths. To some people it can seem oddly floaty, but they just naturally enjoy being in that state I guess. 

For me, when I narrate things, it's more with the aim of making the other person experience the same reality I did in all its vividness by following my narration. So I can alternate between extremely dramatic, and normal and grounded. With ESFPs in general there's a very "here" feel; they don't seem carried away by their own ramblings the way an ENFP can.

I've noticed that ENFPs can often have these dry but insightful criticisms of people and their nature, but I'm not sure how accurate that is for everyone of that type.

Another thing worth noticing is how the two types react under stress. Under minor stress, ENFPs can often revert back to some rigid, tried-and-true methods that often can seem at odds with their tendency to wet their feet in every puddle. I guess that's the difference between their conceptual and sensate worlds; they can go off on wild tangents but when it comes to doing things they may seem oddly restricted. Whereas ESFPs under stress can get doubting of their own enthusiastic plans and initiatives and start seeing what can go wrong and how stupidly it can all go wrong. That can seem weird to people who expect them to continue with the same energy and verve they showed at the start. (Very sad or stressed out ESFPs can get inertial and very pensive, as if they need to stop doing things for a bit and step back from the world because they feel overwhelmed by it. The best cure of course is to start doing things again, lol.)


----------



## Ambiguous

ESFPs can like talking about a theory. This is mostly topical though. They can only go so far with it before delving into a topic that is more "realistic" and applicable or surface level.

ENFPs are more into these deeper philosophical discussions, though they may not show it unless in a more serious conversation.

Both types can look very similar, but once you sit down with either for a while, it's pretty easy to tell.


----------



## Kabosu

Ne and Se as cognitive functions are the main difference. They don't use the same inferior either, but that's less conscious so they may not be quite as aware of it, depending on the person.

Ne-dom is observant of present reality but is way more concerned with the immediate possibilities from a situation. It probably won't remember as much of the physical situation as a Se-dom would.
Se-dom is attuned to present reality and has a big intake of that. High users aren't as attuned with what's immediately possible since that would make a blockage of Se.

Ne doms can get theoretical without caring about if there's real life application in the theory. They can get involved with sense things but probably would prefer it to have backup to their Ne. Se doms can get theoretical but only really care if there's real life application to it.

Using inferior without the dominant backup will bring stress to both.


----------



## googoodoll

well ESFPs are hotter is it ok to say that? lol


----------



## sailaway

ESFPs hate the abstract (metaphor, symbols etc). They are typically very anti-intellectual and stay as far away as possible from people who "think too much". ENFPs on the other hand are typically way into philosophy, politics, spirituality etc.

ESFPs are adrenaline junkies who just wanna have a good time all the time. They don't wanna hear about your theories, ideas, dreams etc. ENFPs do.


----------



## Dragheart Luard

sailaway said:


> ESFPs hate the abstract (metaphor, symbols etc). They are typically very anti-intellectual and stay as far away as possible from people who "think too much". ENFPs on the other hand are typically way into philosophy, politics, spirituality etc.
> 
> ESFPs are adrenaline junkies who just wanna have a good time all the time. They don't wanna hear about your theories, ideas, dreams etc. ENFPs do.












After reading your statements, I can conclude that your ideas are biased. Did you read those craptastic MBTI descriptions about ESFPs and ENFPs? otherwise I can't understand from where you got those bizarre ideas. I've talked with an ESFP and she's interested on intellectual topics, while I have an ENFP friend that doesn't bother with spirituality nor philosophy, as she mostly cares about literature and natural sciences.


----------



## sailaway

Blue Flare said:


> After reading your statements, I can conclude that your ideas are biased. Did you read those craptastic MBTI descriptions about ESFPs and ENFPs? otherwise I can't understand from where you got those bizarre ideas. I've talked with an ESFP and she's interested on intellectual topics, while I have an ENFP friend that doesn't bother with spirituality nor philosophy, as she mostly cares about literature and natural sciences.


I got those bizarre ideas from spending lots of time with my EFP friends/ex-girlfriends/family members/co-workers/managers etc. You gotta make some generalizations when discussing type. The fact that you know an ESFP who picked up a book once doesn't make them (SFs) pro-intellectualism as a group.


----------



## Kabosu

Generalizations aren't good for people trying to get help and learn the difference. It's also another reason why so many sensors mistype as intuitives. No imagination or theoretical interest is a horribly short sighted account of sensors.


----------



## Dragheart Luard

sailaway said:


> I got those bizarre ideas from spending lots of time with my EFP friends/ex-girlfriends/family members/co-workers/managers etc. You gotta make some generalizations when discussing type. The fact that you know an ESFP who picked up a book once doesn't make them (SFs) pro-intellectualism as a group.


How are you sure that those people are indeed EFPs? Typing isn't easy after all. No offense, but the ESFPs that I know can discuss without problems about theories and like concepts and symbolism. @Amaterasu and @Kintsugi are proof of this if you're wondering.


----------



## Vermillion

sailaway said:


> ESFPs hate the abstract (metaphor, symbols etc). They are typically very anti-intellectual and stay as far away as possible from people who "think too much". ENFPs on the other hand are typically way into philosophy, politics, spirituality etc.
> 
> ESFPs are adrenaline junkies who just wanna have a good time all the time. They don't wanna hear about your theories, ideas, dreams etc. ENFPs do.


Lmao. We're "anti-intellectual" and stay away from people who think too much? Sure, if you want to go by Keirsey's definition of an ESFP. I only ever surround myself with people who are capable of discussing intellectual topics and bring new and unique ideas to the table. People I can't have deep conversations with are very hard for me to be good friends with. 

Any type is capable of being interested in intellectual topics. The only thing type really defines is what data we gather, how we gather it and how we process it. 

Word of advice: please don't ascribe meaning to what Keirsey writes about the types. His descriptions are just oversimplifications and stereotypes.


----------



## Vermillion

googoodoll said:


> well ESFPs are hotter is it ok to say that? lol


Haha. You sure know what's up


----------



## Rafiki

@_Amaterasu_ 
guess i want to thank you as a possible ESFP for standing up for us

Just wanted to add, I think Keirsey is best saved for temperaments and the whole
Concrete/Abstract Utilitarian/Cooperative square.

EsFP vs EnFP

I suppose the difference here is the Sensors focus on things in front of him or things he's seen, usually colorful memories that'll be painted verbally over the winding course of speech. The intuitive is going to rather talking without any proclivity for real-world application and contribution. 

I read somewhere that Sensors physically change more: an ESFP's facial expressions are more exaggerated and in the moment, and ESFP raises (volume and pitch) his voice to match the appropriate inflection. I think ENFPs (and I think of Seth Rogen a lot) tend to have the same 'bounce' of ideas, but much more tamely so.


I always considered ENFPs to live more in a world removed from the real, but I think both types can.

Which type creates his own language and mythology


----------



## Entropic

Ambiguous said:


> ESFPs can like talking about a theory. This is mostly topical though. They can only go so far with it before delving into a topic that is more "realistic" and applicable or surface level.
> 
> ENFPs are more into these deeper philosophical discussions, though they may not show it unless in a more serious conversation.
> 
> Both types can look very similar, but once you sit down with either for a while, it's pretty easy to tell.


So incorrect it's painful. It's true only in the sense that ESFPs want the theories to be realistic and actually applicable, which is not the same as superficial. ENFPs are by default not more deeply theoretical by any means. It's just that their idea of what theory is more dislocated from practical reality. That itself doesn't mean that the ENFP somehow becomes deep and the ESFP is not deep. Discussing a subject without ever considering its real-life complications can equally be seen as surface-level understanding. 



sailaway said:


> ESFPs hate the abstract (metaphor, symbols etc). They are typically very anti-intellectual and stay as far away as possible from people who "think too much". ENFPs on the other hand are typically way into philosophy, politics, spirituality etc.
> 
> ESFPs are adrenaline junkies who just wanna have a good time all the time. They don't wanna hear about your theories, ideas, dreams etc. ENFPs do.


I wonder if you've met an actual ESFP as in SeFi type. They're very far removed from this description you paint them. The type you are describing could almost be anyone that fit that particular behavioral description. It does not however, mean that every individual who behaves that way is also SeFi. That's a serious simplification of reality. 



sailaway said:


> I got those bizarre ideas from spending lots of time with my EFP friends/ex-girlfriends/family members/co-workers/managers etc. You gotta make some generalizations when discussing type. The fact that you know an ESFP who picked up a book once doesn't make them (SFs) pro-intellectualism as a group.


No, you don't "gotta make some generalizations", especially when they aren't even accurate in the first place. Fact: ESFP is SeFiTeNi. That's a generalization. It applies and is true for all ESFPs no matter the ESFP.


----------



## juilorain

My ESFP brother and my ENFP sister are very different. My ENFP sister tries to be cool and use Se but looks silly and my brother tries hard at theoretical research (Ne). I've noticed that ESFPs actually are more prone to theoretical research despite the childish Te. You'll find ENFPs in more humanitarian contexts. Both like performance and both are expressive. But with my ESFP bro he is much, much more realistic than my ENFP sister, who is very idealistic and charged with imagination.


----------



## Psychopomp

MelBel said:


> I LOVE how you tear someone down for stereotyping and then go into you OWN insulting stereotype of ENFPs!


Wait, what?

----


Also, Rapunzel is an ESFJ. 






A well-portrayed ESFJ with a healthy and accessible tertiary Ne.




((By comparison, Ariel is an ENFP.))


----------



## MelBel

arkigos said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> ----
> 
> 
> Also, Rapunzel is an ESFJ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A well-portrayed ESFJ with a healthy and accessible tertiary Ne.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ((By comparison, Ariel is an ENFP.))


 Some say ENFP, Some say INFP, you say ESFJ...All I know is I relate to her, especially in the beginning with her 100 hobbies! Plus, on a personal note , I know it's like to be overprotected/ neglected/ emotional abused by a narcissistic legal guardian like Repunzel. I relate to Ariel also.


----------



## daniluni

Sparky said:


> This has to do with getting to know S vs N, which can be hard. I find that Sensor types have a slightly higher pitch in their voice compared to Intuitive, which seem more mellow or introverted (and thus seemingly more reserved about using their senses). Other than that, you can try finding a comparison between an INTJ vs ISTJ, or ENTP vs ESTP, or another N vs S pair. Hope that helps.


so thats why a have a squirrel's voice!


----------



## twistedblade056

ESFP - fun, live-and-let-live, LET GO is their motto

ENFP- let's have fun and explore the world but let's reflect on them. is their motto

so ESFPs have having fun in huge spades while reflecting in low doses while ENFPs have having fun in low doses while reflecting in huge doses. HOWEVER, both can tend to be "party animals". It's just that ENFPs reflect on their experiences a lot more and seemingly more into "big picture" fun like travelling whereas ESFPs will focus on the small-scale-fun like drinking, shopping, etc.

That's my take!


----------



## Cesspool

ESFP:





ENFP:


----------



## B3LIAL

ENFP -

Tend to be more random, spontaneous because of Extroverted Intuition constantly giving them ideas.

They tend to be quite random. Kind of like Robin Williams 'Genie'. Random noises, faces and hyperactive. 

Many famous comedians are ENFP's because of their ability to be creative and spontaneous.

Here's a good example of ENFP -






ESFP -

They can be quite spontaneous as well, however they're a bit more serious and down to earth.

A good example, Jesse from Breaking Bad. Load, spontaneous, social energy, but less random and dreamy.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Strictly base on the stereotype of me and my cousin 

My Esfp cousin , her neighbor and I all 8 years old sitting inside her room - I picked up a Victorian doll and started shaking it 

Me - hey there's something in here - I wonder what it is 

Cousin (esfp)- you're right lets find out ( breaks the doll) hey that felt kinda funny 

Neighbor ( shriek look petrified ) uh we shouldn't be doing this 

Me- oh that's all ? why are their metal stick in there?(pick up the doll and smash it against the wall ) 

Neighbor - what are you doing? Stop it !

Cousin - ( breaks another Victorian doll) 

Neighbor - stop it ! You're ruining your toys you will get in trouble - I'm telling - you know how much these dolls cost 

Cousin- ( breaks Victoria doll again ) are you gonna tattle tale 

Me- why is it so expensive there's nothing but metal bars inside the doll 



You see I was curious the entire time about what's inside the doll as to my cousin enjoys the reaction she gets from breaking the doll and it feels good to throw it 

Enfp impulses are more connection and idea oriented as to esfp likes to experience and make changes to the environment - 

Or another example that I used quite often is - both my cousin and I really wanted to go sky diving 
She wants to experience the fall - see the view from up high - experience all of its sensation - she enjoys the adrenaline rush
Me - the idea of it sounds pretty cool( sadly that was the real reason) 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mgk13

I have dated both. I also have two friends who are each one of these. ESFPs tend to be more controlling. ENFPs are almost never controlling and hate being controlled very much. ESFPs tend to be more concerned about how others perceive them than the ENFP. ENFPs are interested in analyzing others and the overall purpose in life and living true to their inner standard more than the ESFPs. ESFPs are more concerned with the here and now and how others perceive them. Just listen to what they talk about, and you will soon know which one the person is. I have noticed that ENFPs post their ponderings about what drives people and themselves, the reasons why people are good and bad, big picture moral and emotional ideas, etc on facebook. ESFPs like attention more than ENFPs and are more detail oriented and concerned with the daily details of their lives. ESFPs are also more emotionally reactive.


----------



## The Dude

Bumpin' it...

The difference is in the dominant functions (Se v. Ne), so let's focus on them...and beyond that the difference between SPs and NPs. 
Big Picture - Many Artisans-SPs are interested in the big picture. They say they want all the detail, the whole story. One ESFP selected "spire" over "foundation," saying he saw himself on top of the spire seeing the whole picture.

Pattern - Likewise, most of these Artisans-SPs also indicate they look for patterns. Looking for patterns is different than perceiving the pattern first. The differentiating point is the starting place, not the ending place.

Extraverted Sensing and extraverted iNtuiting are holistic, analogic perceptual modes. In extraverted Sensing, the individual elements, like the trees in the forest, are seen in rich detail, all at once. Thus concrete patterns are quite likely to be perceived along with the discrete sensory information. This pattern is different from the abstract extraverted iNtuiting perception of the relationships and connections of the trees to the rest of the environment. Both pattern and big picture can be on a continuum from concrete to abstract.

Possibilities - These Artisans-SPs frequently respond to "possibilities" as an accurate descriptor. When we probed deeper, they described seeking opportunities for action, usually what to do next and what will work to solve a problem. They like brainstorming and coming up with variations on a theme, until the process goes on and on and on and gets too far away from reality. Those who prefer extraverted iNtuiting are increasingly excited by the ideas sparked in the process regardless of how far abstracted from reality. Both extraverted iNtuiting and extraverted Sensing focus in the here and now and on possibilities and opportunities. _The differentiating factor is abstraction or concreteness_.
How to tell iNtuiting from extraverted Sensing | The InterStrength Group


----------



## Stevester

It's a little crude but I think it can be summed with thinking vs. doing.

With ESFPs you need to go from one activity to the next to keep them at optimal enthusiasm, for ENFPs just jumping from one conversation topic to another might be enough to satisfy them.

Same for ENTP and ESTP


----------



## Katie Tran

googoodoll said:


> well ESFPs are hotter is it ok to say that? lol


I'm suddenly enlightened.


----------



## Katie Tran

MelBel said:


> I LOVE how you tear someone down for stereotyping and then go into you OWN insulting stereotype of ENFPs!


It's okay MelBel.
You can look hot too. Literally just change your N to S. Boom. 
It's like magic ya know.

After reading through this thread, who said intuitive are being favored lmao?


----------



## Rafiki

Cesspool said:


> ESFP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENFP:


this was great, thank you
enfp confirmed


----------



## MakeItRain

ENFP - I want to do everything

ESFP - I want to do everyone


----------



## shinedowness

ENFPs might have the likelihood of sounding more extravertedly "poetic" from their inner world thinking/feeling with social graces by being able to adapt for different people. Meanwhile, ESFPs might have the likelihood of sounding more extravertedly "pragmatic" from their outer world thinking/feeling with social social graces by being able to adapt for different people.


----------



## Strelnikov

vince9950 said:


> I'm having some trouble telling the difference between ENFPs and ESFPs. Does anyone have some helpful comparisons?


The difference from the outside would look like this. Keep in mind that they will both have a tendency to explore (Se, Ne) but for different reasons:

- ESFPs want to explore physical reality, ENFPs want to explore possibilities
- ESFPs are more about concrete reality, ENFPs are more about ideas
- ESFPs are flashy and like to be in the centre of attention, ENFPs are less flashy and they don't have that star quality to them
- ESFPs might be ultra-extroverts, ENFPs might be ambiverts
- ESFPs like parties where there is dancing, loudness, lights, colours, etc. (tendency towards sounds, colours, smells, anything to do with senses), ENFPs like more parties where there are discussions about original ideas and possibilities (tendency towards these things, less towards physicality and the senses)
- ESFPs tend to live in the moment and for the moment, ENFPs tend to live for imagination, originality, ideas, removed from space and time
- ESFPs are practical, ENFPs are philosophical
- ESFPs are "standard fun", ENFPs are "random fun"
- ESFPs are bored by philosophical ideas, ENFPs are bored by routines
- ESFPs are straightforward, ENFPs are complicated

That's what I can say from my experience with both types would be the difference, as seen from the outside.


----------

